# Boring bar holder



## ksierens (Jan 2, 2014)

Just finished another project and thought I would share.  I made a boring bar holder for my Craftsman 101.21200 (618) lathe, so now I can use 1/2", 5/8" or 3/4" boring bars. I modeled it after an old Armstrong holder.


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 2, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## rangerman (Jan 2, 2014)

Beautiful machining work there! 

Is there any special reason why you have so many circular cutouts for a single boring bar tool holder?

Oh, never mind!...I just noticed that they are for different sizes of bars. 

I do need my glasses! :lmao:


----------



## David Kirtley (Jan 2, 2014)

rangerman said:


> Beautiful machining work there!
> 
> Is there any special reason why you have so many circular cutouts for a single boring bar tool holder?



They are different sizes for different boring bars.


----------



## ksierens (Jan 2, 2014)

David Kirtley said:


> They are different sizes for different boring bars.



Yes, that's right.  The photo above shows the holder with a 1/2" boring bar.  Below shows the 5/8" and 3/4" ones.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 2, 2014)

I take it you bought the bars already made?

Nice work!


----------



## ksierens (Jan 2, 2014)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> I take it you bought the bars already made?



Yes, I picked them up from KBC tool.  No broaches or arbor press, and at their prices, no reason to make them anyways.


----------



## velofelo (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice work, i must make one of these. i made an adapter a while ago to do away with the top slide ( it can be in the way at times) the 4 way tool post is mounted on top, i can then mount this tool and have a good rigid set up,:allgood:


----------



## AirChunk (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks awesome ! I need to make one of these!!!


----------



## mzayd3 (Feb 19, 2014)

That looks really nice.  I am impressed.  Did you think about making it out of hex bar to make squaring it easier?


----------



## ksierens (Feb 19, 2014)

I am sure that hex bar would be fine also.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Feb 19, 2014)

When you made the Multi hole pieces for the bars to seat in did you do that one piece and then part it? If not how did you build that portion? Thanks!


----------



## Skippyman (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't seem to see any of the pictures this thread talks about.  What am I missing?  I can see pictures in other threads.
Thanks,
Skip


----------



## ksierens (Mar 17, 2014)

Skippyman, you probably need to be logged in to see the pictures.

Kevin, I made it as one piece, used a chuck in the spindle to drill and boring head mounted in the spindle to size the holes.  Then placed a dead center in the spindle to scribe the center line.  Then I mounted it in a chuck and using a threading bit made a v cut at the center line.  Finished by using a jewelers saw to part the pieces by sawing in the v grooves.


----------



## Printer (Jan 7, 2020)

Pristine work on the bar holder!
I was curious about the carriage stop mounted on the ways. Is it from Craftsman or something that you made?


----------



## ksierens (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you, the stop is actually a Craftsman/Atlas item. I have since sold that lathe to a friend and now have a 12" Craftsman, so I need to make a new boring bar holder for it.









						Kurt's Shop
					

24 new items · Album by Kurt Sierens




					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## bill70j (Jan 7, 2020)

ksierens said:


> Just finished another project and thought I would share.  I made a boring bar holder for my Craftsman 101.21200 (618) lathe, so now I can use 1/2", 5/8" or 3/4" boring bars. I modeled it after an old Armstrong holder.


Very nicely done, Kurt!


Printer said:


> I was curious about the carriage stop mounted on the ways. Is it from Craftsman or something that you made?


FWIW, If you are interested in making a carriage stop, Tom Griffin has plans and a series of videos on his website on how to make one for an Atlas.  Might save you some time and effort.


----------



## mickri (Jan 7, 2020)

My craftsman 12x36 came with that same carriage stop.  Don't use it very often but handy to have when I need it.


----------



## seasicksteve (Jan 7, 2020)

n/m


----------



## middle.road (Jan 7, 2020)

Nice job on the original there.
Yet another item for the 'Wanna-Do' list...


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 7, 2020)

I have a few of those older BB holders downstairs . Wondering if anyone uses these things any longer ?


----------



## mickri (Jan 7, 2020)

I was planning to make several for the different size boring bars that I have until I made my QCTP.


----------



## bill70j (Jan 7, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> I have a few of those older BB holders downstairs . Wondering if anyone uses these things any longer ?


Yes, I do, but I built one for use with small bars - 6, 8, 10, and 12mm.  (And it's no where near as nice as Kurt's.)


----------



## larry4406 (Jan 8, 2020)

Very nice.  I am still a little confused on how you made this.  If you are going to be make another for your new lathe, can you update this thread with progress pics?


----------



## Printer (Jan 9, 2020)

ksierens said:


> Thank you, the stop is actually a Craftsman/Atlas item. I have since sold that lathe to a friend and now have a 12" Craftsman, so I need to make a new boring bar holder for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive shop. You should be proud. I like new machinery, but I prefer good “older” equipment. I recently picked up this 101.21200, with base, and extras at an auction. The base has a top made from 14” channel mounted on 1/4” x 2 1/2” angle legs. Stand alone weights 185lbs.! After I got it home and cleaned the rust protectant from everything. I see no evidence whatsoever that the lathe and accessories were ever used! It appears I have a brand new 1973 lathe.


----------



## Tim9 (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow....nice clean and well organized shop. Unfortunately...I have accepted the fact that I am a pig. At some point... we all must look in the mirror and accept reality.
   (Too bad... too many people, today live in an alter reality of internet alter reality.  They think that if they take a selfie and say something which they know is a lie.... that it’s no longer a lie. It’s a world of altered online realities. )

anyway....I’m okay with my shortfalls, yet I can appreciate others who surpass me in those areas I am deficient. You really have a very, very nice shop Kurt.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow! very nice shop, But it's pretty easy to keep things clean and tidy when you have a washer and dryer right there to throw all your tools and machine parts into.  Cheers, Mike


----------

